# للجادين مشروعات للخليج ..مع المساهمة فى تمويل المعدات



## elkenany_it (6 يناير 2012)

للجادين مشروعات للخليج ..مع المساهمة فى تمويل المعدات
مشروعات لتصنيع بعض مواد البناء
للتفاصيل
[email protected]
00201224324114


----------

